# revolvers 357 or 44 mag



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Im buying a revolver and am trying to decide on the caliber. Want it for protection while hunting etc. Budy keeps saying a 44 is to much and hurts to shoot them. If shot a 45 and thats fine is the 44 mag that much more kick ?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

If your intention is soley for personal protection while afield, then stick with the .357 instead of the .44. 125 gr. hollowpoints are the load of choice. 
Generally smaller frame, lighter, and less recoil for the most part, depending on frame size, weight, and barrel length of course, and yes, the recoil from a .44 is a good bit stouter than from a .45 in either auto or revolver calibers.
Remember also, that unless you have a valid CPL, it must be carried outside your top garment, unconcealed.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

.44 mag is not that bad to shoot unless its a ridiculously short 2"-3" bbl.

A .357 in 4" bbl is easy to carry and hits hard with 180 gr hot loads - my GP100 with handloads is plenty outside Alaska.

Don't buy a .44 mag less than 6" bbl; a waste IMHO and that gets hard to carry with 6-7.5" bbls.

Don't forget about .45 Colt; you can find DAs if Single Action is not your style; 4 5/8" bbl is plenty in that caliber.

Try before you buy!


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Longer barrel is fine just wanted to use it to hunt if close range.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

There really isn't any good pistol that will serve both purposes. The closest you can come is a .357 revolver with a 3" barrel, unless its not a personal carry (which means you carry it on person and consealed. One that you just throw in the trunk is about worthless because you still have to have a CCW, and if stopped by the police you have to imeediatly announce you have a firearm in the trunk. <this of course applies to personal carry as well.

A .357 with 3" barrel isn't that great for hunting except very small game, rabbits, squirels etc. For deer sized game you need a 5" barrel or even a .44mag.

For personal carry in auto's you can't beat a 9mm OR A 3 inch barreled .45acp. Any longer then 3 inch is hard to conseal, if it becomes known you are carring you might be in trouble if in the liberal's crowd.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

To answer your original question, the 44 will have much more juice then the 45, but not painful to shoot unless you're a bit limp wrested.

If you're looking to hunt deer I would go with the 44.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> To answer your original question, the 44 will have much more juice then the 45, but not painful to shoot unless you're a bit limp wrested.
> 
> If you're looking to hunt deer I would go with the 44.


This is quite true. I have a Contender single shot and compared to my son's Smith 629 revolver his is a lot softer to shoot. 

The big thing that affects the recoil is the weight of the bullet and secondly the weight of the powder charge. I don't know much about whats available in factory loaded ammo because I load ALL mine own ammo and I have boughten any in 20 years.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Where in the world do you hunt that you need to carry a handgun for "protection" while you hunt? If you want to hunt with a handgun...Then buy a Ruger Redhawk , Super Redhawk , S&W 29 or 629 with an 8 in. barrell in 44 mag.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Go with the .44, no doubt.

Don't be intimidated by the .44 magnum's recoil. You can use/practice with .44 specials, or handload anywhere in between. Maximum .44 mag loads will sting your hands, but you got worse shocks with wooden bats in little league.

Fact is, the .44 magnum was the next step in revolver evolution. It is much more powerful and versatile than the .357. 

I also disagree that a 6" bbl is the minimum. I have a 629 in 4" and a 629 classic in 5" and both are very, very accurate. But a 6" is probably optimum for hunting.

I think if you buy a .357, you'll always kick yourself for not getting the .44.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I carry a lightweight (34oz) 4" 5 shot 44 with me most times in the field. For light kicking loads you can use 44 specials. In todays world, protection is more for 2 legged criminals.....and if you hunt in meth and marijuana grow country you'd be well advised to be able to protect yourself. A lightweight 8 shot .357 with a 4" barrel as well. Anything with a barrel longer than 4" will be a pain to carry comfortably all the time as a secondary weapon, say when bowhunting. If you want a hunting revolver than a .44 with at least a 6" barrel is the best choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

I mainly want it for bow hunting, the land I hunt has bear, coyote, wolf and a cougar spotted not far from it and I sometimes take my kids.
Leaning towards the 44mag.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

crs76 said:


> I mainly want it for bow hunting, the land I hunt has bear, coyote, wolf and a cougar spotted not far from it and I sometimes take my kids.
> Leaning towards the 44mag.


If you are going to stay with this question, to be legal you need a cpl and I am not going into the rest of the ramifications. You need to check the laws pertaining to this type of carry. But to answer your first post in this thread IMO is the 44 mag


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

My choice for your dilemna is a Ruger Blackhawk in .41 Mag. I have had several .44 Mags over the years and have had to sell them all as the recoil is just too much for me. I won't even go into what a misteak it was to but a .454 Mag!! The Ruger Blackhawk is not easy to conceal but I have other handguns for that purpose.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

crs76 said:


> Budy keeps saying a 44 is to much and hurts to shoot them


Your budy is a sissy.
My 105lb wife shoots all of my handguns, including all 4 of my .44's, with ease. 

Some good advice was given above. I'd go with a .44


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am looking at buying a S&W Model M&P 340 CT in .357 mag. Extremely light and it's said by many to be one of the best, if not the best, "carry" guns to own. I know that's very opinion based, but at just a touch over 13oz. it'll be one of the most comfortable to carry and you can shoot the easy to handle 38 Special round out of it (this makes it hard to beat). If you plan to carry outside of hunting condition, I would take a long look at the M&P 340.

Another option to consider: http://ruger.com/products/superRedhawkAlaskan/models.html

Also, if you're just going to carry this gun while bow hunting, it doesn't have to be extremely compact. Nor does it have to be concealed on your hip...somewhere alongside your rib-cage would be fine. *Or better yet, it might be better just to open carry because if a "bear, coyote, wolf or a cougar" come charging at you, you won't have to fumble around with articles of clothing.* Just reach to your side and...:yikes:

What's highlighted in black: Apparently even with a cpl, you need an article of clothing to cover the gun...


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I shoot my 44 mag a lot,,my wife shoots it ,but complains it is to heavy,,41 is a nice weapon I carried one in Vietnam with good results,,either one is a nice gun,,and fun to shoot,,


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, open carry for quick access.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I would have to say the .357mag will be enough in both cases. If your in a tree stand you won't be too concered about them til they start coming up the tree and a .357 will have more than enough power to put it down. Also, in the long run, shells are cheaper if you are not a hand loader. And you can shoot a .38 special through it which are even cheaper yet. I've never shot a .44 mag, the wife and I have shot a .357 with a medium loads and the recoil was not bad. Sometimes bigger is not always better especially if you are going to teach the wife/kids to shoot it. You don't want to scare the hell out of them before they even begin. But then again, if you teach your wife to shoot it, keep that in mind when you make her mad. :yikes:


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

From what I can gather the OP is about in the same boat I was in almost a decade ago - need/desire for a handgun to hunt with or carry while hunting but limited experience with them. Rather than jump right into a .44 which is where I knew I wanted to end up, I went with a .357 Ruger Blackhawk - the Convertible model which comes with an extra cylinder in 9mm. This allowed me to shoot 9mm, 38 Spl or 357 to gain experience. This has worked well for me as I shoot it regularly and have killed a couple deer and other various critters with it.

By this time next year I'll have my Super Redhawk .44 that's currently layed away at Jay's. Just another perspective to consider as nobody wants to invest in a firearm and have it just sitting there unused - Good Luck and remember you can't have too many guns!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

crs76 said:


> Yes, open carry for quick access.


Just an fyi
While archery hunting, you must have a CPL if you plan to carry and be legal. Without it, you cannot carry a handgun, concealed or open carry period. No cpl no handgun while bowhunting.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

you'll be fine with a .44 my wife shoots my redhawk and she's 115lbs. Although it does have a scope and a 9.5" barrel to soak up some recoil.:yikes:.. Im not positive but im pretty sure that you can buy wad cutters for target shooting for any pistol round. So IMO recoil shouldnt be a issue anyways. besides hunting loads are expensive.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> Just an fyi
> While archery hunting, you must have a CPL if you plan to carry and be legal. Without it, you cannot carry a handgun, concealed or open carry period. No cpl no handgun while bowhunting.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

My 44s hurt my ears, for days when shot without protection. As a matter of fact I have a constant ringing in my ears from that ole girl. Never hurt my wrists or hands though


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

crs76 said:


> Im buying a revolver and am trying to decide on the caliber. Want it for protection while hunting etc. Budy keeps saying a 44 is to much and hurts to shoot them. If shot a 45 and thats fine is the 44 mag that much more kick ?


With that said we can rule out the need for a big gun like sawed off 12ga slugs or 44mag for protection from wild life.

I have to admit the 44mag (super red hawk) was my favorite. But then the guy that suggests his 95 lb wife, at 4'8" tall shoots his 44mag with no problem. has one of three problems. 1. his wife has him fooled, or 2. he exaggerates worse than us worm dunkers. 3. She's one extra tough cookie! (me and him could easily enjoy a campfire together)

for what yer after I'd go for the .357mag but get a barrel with it. I don't know about the .41 but have heard good things. but not sure about ammo availability at Walmart. The 357 has some nice game loads too for boar hunting if you want to chase them down in GA or......

You want ease of use, safety with gloves on, short/medium range stopping power and reliability.

And don't try to save money... I wasted a whole bunch of money on a non name brand hand gun once. Unbelievable grouping, about 4ft at 20 yards!

Ruger's got a nice line up of revolvers and their field safety and reliability are nearly unmatched.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I second the 41 mag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

One thing I will throw out there is to buy a double action revolver if your carrying it for self defense. Aim and squeeze, hard to get simpler than that. Trying to remember to cock the hammer on a single action in the heat of the moment isn't something you want to worry about. After you have been shooting for awhile and it's second nature then you could go that route. All my handguns are single action but if I was to go somewhere that I legitimately thought my sidearm might be the last ditch to save my life I would carry a DA revolver.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, many good points taken.

I went with the 41 Mag, Taurus Raging Bull 6 1/2" barrel stainless.
Nice looking gun and shoots good.
Put 4 of 6 rounds in a pie plate at 20 yards first time shooting it.

I have a CPL so Im ready for bow season.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

crs76 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, many good points taken.
> 
> I went with the 41 Mag, Taurus Raging Bull 6 1/2" barrel stainless.
> Nice looking gun and shoots good.
> ...


Why the Taurus? Educate us. Not bad for free handing a new piece. Where'd you end up getting it from? what kinda money? 

BTW: I saw a record coyote (the largest I've ever seen) in your neck of the woods a month ago sledding... He was as dark as a German Shepard and every bit as large. The size of a small wolf nearly. He was obviously hunting.


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

Which ever one you can place your shots accurately with.


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Taurus fit my needs. Seemed to have all that I wanted. Got it at a gun show in caddy, $575. 

I see alot of coyotes in my hunting parcel in Kaleva.




Putman Lake Campground said:


> Why the Taurus? Educate us. Not bad for free handing a new piece. Where'd you end up getting it from? what kinda money?
> 
> BTW: I saw a record coyote (the largest I've ever seen) in your neck of the woods a month ago sledding... He was as dark as a German Shepard and every bit as large. The size of a small wolf nearly. He was obviously hunting.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

you know I love my .41 new model blackhawk from ruger yet it is a pain in the ass and pocketbook to find bullets for. Not enough available and Now I still love it but find it hader and harder to find bullets. My only suggestion is to stick with a local gunshop and have them keep a few of your favorite in stock for you... Enjoy your new gun....


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

crs76 said:


> The Taurus fit my needs. Seemed to have all that I wanted. Got it at a gun show in caddy, $575.
> 
> I see alot of coyotes in my hunting parcel in Kaleva.


One of these days I want to get back into coyote hunting. I miss it.. it used to be a blast, but we can't legally do it the way we used to out west.... I'm sure I can find a workable substitute though.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Why doesn't anyone mention the .45 LC? Just about the same power as a .44 but half the kick. $20 a box of hornady lever rev ammo too. Blackhawk models and other brands.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Why doesn't anyone mention the .45 LC? Just about the same power as a .44 but half the kick. $20 a box of hornady lever rev ammo too. Blackhawk models and other brands.


Same power with half the kick???? The 45 LC is a good cartridge if you handload, factory loads are anemic as are the 44mag factory loads but they are still hotter than a factory 45LC.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

To the OP 41 mag is hard to find factory loads for with not alot of bullet choices but is still a good comp. between the 357 and the 44. If you do decide to start hand loading you can wring much more performance out of that round....


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Why doesn't anyone mention the .45 LC? Just about the same power as a .44 but half the kick. $20 a box of hornady lever rev ammo too. Blackhawk models and other brands.



What is a .45 LC versus the standard .45?


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

I've owned and hunted with both with 6" bbls. The 44 was a S&W that was magnaported, which really tamed this baby down (well worth the cost). 
I had the great opportunity to harvest Mule & White Tail Deer and Wild Boar with one shot kills. I found the 357 a bit lite to meet my satisfaction. 

I would strongly recommend the 44 over the 357 for hunting. Good luck!

PS: You will need to practice, practice and practice some more.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> What is a .45 LC versus the standard .45?


Well the two "main" .45's today are the 45 LC or Long Colt and the 45 ACP or auto cartridge pistol. The 45 LC in factory form is pretty mild but can be handloaded to impressive levels capable of more power than the .44 mag. In custom 5 shot Ruger single actions the performance of a hot rodded .45LC is an impressive animal! The other common 45 is the .454 Casull.....a stretched and hot rodded 45 LC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Well the two "main" .45's today are the 45 LC or Long Colt and the 45 ACP or auto cartridge pistol. The 45 LC in factory form is pretty mild but can be handloaded to impressive levels capable of more power than the .44 mag. In custom 5 shot Ruger single actions the performance of a hot rodded .45LC is an impressive animal! The other common 45 is the .454 Casull.....a stretched and hot rodded 45 LC
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I always assumed the .454 casull was for folks with bigger chobbies than brains, but that's just me.. I loved my 44mag.

I went brain dead, I knew the .45 acp but just couldn't place the LC. How is the coeffiecnt factors of the hot rodded .45 versus the .44 mag, etc. my last readings indicated the .45 just didn't have the coeffient factors to compare to a .44. Those studies are nearly 20 years old now.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

.357 or .44? Dumb question as everyone knows you need to just buy one of each. Geeeeez.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

KalamazooKid said:


> .357 or .44? Dumb question as everyone knows you need to just buy one of each. Geeeeez.



and 22 and 22 mag pistol too!!


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a guy that goes to the gun shows that does ammo. G-D hobbies I think it was, I have his card at home. Nice quality stuff and decent price, had several grades of the 41 mag. He will deliver, anyone wants it I can get his number.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I always assumed the .454 casull was for folks with bigger chobbies than brains, but that's just me.. I loved my 44mag.
> 
> Hey I resemble that remark! If you can shoot a 44mag you can handle the 454. Grip design has a lot to do with it. The extreme accuracy coupled with the power is what I was looking for in a hunting handgun on a "normal" size frame. She's sweet looking too.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

454casull said:


> Putman Lake Campground said:
> 
> 
> > I always assumed the .454 casull was for folks with bigger chobbies than brains, but that's just me.. I loved my 44mag.
> ...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Freedom Guns. Check my photos. Fun to shoot for sure but is it something you could do all day???? nope, then again you wouldn't put 100 rounds of 12ga slugs through a gun in an afternoon either.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

454casull said:


> Freedom Guns. Check my photos. Fun to shoot for sure but is it something you could do all day???? nope, then again you wouldn't put 100 rounds of 12ga slugs through a gun in an afternoon either.



I did a 100 rounds bird/buck shot combo's a couple times 2 3/4" yep I Know what you mean LOL the next day was a potlicker.

I remember the day when I did box after box of the 44 mag.... I look back on those days.... gotta shake my head.


----------

